# Would you be ok with your wife....



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Posting a pic of her cleavage on a radio station website? There is a station doing a "real or fake" thing. I'm curious what you guys think. It wouldn't be any more cleavage than what she would show on the beach. Ok or not ok?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

No problem as long as there's no face shot involved. Anonymous boobs...fine.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Anonymous breasts?

Sure, what do I care?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> Posting a pic of her cleavage on a radio station website? There is a station doing a "real or fake" thing. I'm curious what you guys think. It wouldn't be any more cleavage than what she would show on the beach. Ok or not ok?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm wired different then most so since those breast are now mine my old lady better ask for permission 1st.

But in the real world when two become one it would have shown a great deal of respect to ask ones spouse if it was OK, and with that I would have been fine with it.

Your old lady is looking for attention. I hope you see this for what it really is? So it is a good time to talk about boundries and respecting one another!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Posting a pic of her cleavage on a radio station website? There is a station doing a "real or fake" thing. I'm curious what you guys think. It wouldn't be any more cleavage than what she would show on the beach. Ok or not ok?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No.
I know my wife tits are real,and I could identify them even without her face.
That's good enough for me!
Doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Heck, I'd do it for her! With her permission, of course!

C


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

No problem. Showing cleavage and not bare breasts is fine by me.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband says no.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

No I wouldn't be OK with it. I'm a woman though.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Posting a pic of her cleavage on a radio station website? There is a station doing a "real or fake" thing. I'm curious what you guys think. It wouldn't be any more cleavage than what she would show on the beach. Ok or not ok?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


whats the problem?? If its no more than normal, then its no more than normal!


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

It's just cleavage right? 

My wife doesn't even go out in public with her cleavage showing so she would never do this but if it was just cleavage...meh...fine.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm a woman and I was just curious. I don't think I would do it just because I feel like its different from on the beach. It's not like guys can sit there masturbating on the beach. At least I hope not...
H and I were talking about it because the DJs are both married and I highly doubt either one would be ok with their wives doing that. 
Plus my D cups at age 41 after having a child are unmistakingly real. One of my best features but I don't have the fake high roundness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Well he said like she is at the beach. There is a lot of gray area to what cleavage might actually be. If this is about real or fake the more exposed the better to tell. Topless would be the best way but if the top is skimpy then a lot easier.

When is the radio station wet tee-shirt contest?

But indeed this is about her seeking attention.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I wish my wife would be okay with things like that, but no she would not even consider doing it.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Why would you want your wife to do that? Curious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> Why would you want your wife to do that? Curious.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


to show off the assets. If you've got something that looks good, show it off.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> Why would you want your wife to do that? Curious.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Money, if my old lady was getting paid it would be for the money.

But then again since they are now my tits ( can't believe we can say "tits") the only reason I would show them is for money.............I'm kind of broke, does anyone...............nevermind, I'll deal with the Mac and Cheese for now.:rofl:


----------



## Joey Joe Joe Jr. Shabadoo (Mar 22, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> Posting a pic of her cleavage on a radio station website? There is a station doing a "real or fake" thing. I'm curious what you guys think. It wouldn't be any more cleavage than what she would show on the beach. Ok or not ok?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm going to say no not because the cleavage is an issue, but because I think it sends the wrong signal to my wife that I would be okay with that. It's not a huge deal, but it's one of those small things that could add up over time.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> I'm a woman and I was just curious. I don't think I would do it just because I feel like its different from on the beach. It's not like guys can sit there masturbating on the beach. At least I hope not...
> H and I were talking about it because the DJs are both married and I highly doubt either one would be ok with their wives doing that.
> Plus my D cups at age 41 after having a child are unmistakingly real. One of my best features but I don't have the fake high roundness.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Guys can take a mental snapshot anytime and use it in their spank bank, so just cause you're not on the web doesn't mean you're "safe". 

As far as why I'd do it... It's mostly for her. She likes to be appreciated. I'm ok with that. If it turns her on, I get rewarded.

C


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I am not ok with my wife doing it but what radio station will your wife's cleavage be posted on. Just askin!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

The Mayflower left a long time ago. If it's ok for her to walk on a public beach displaying cleavage to the world, why would I freak out about a photo? We post vacation pictures on Facebook and they could end of who-knows-where. 
They are breasts. They're great, but half of the population of earth has them and has had them for over 10,000 years. It's not like my wife has some strange new growths the world hasn't seen before. 
We can go to the movies or watch TV and watch 500 people, shot, stabbed, blown up, ripped apart, eaten, but the world's impressionable, tender sensitivities will be forever compromised at the sight of breasts? 
I would prefer she not swing on a pole, completely exposed, for public amusement, but I wouldn't burn her at the stake with the other harlots if she wanted to have a photo of her cleavage on some radio website. Is this radio station run by a bunch of 12 year old boys?


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

DJs are largely narcissistic idiots


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

No face, no problem.

As far as real or fake goes......I have no problem with fake.......hell I don't care if they still have the price tag hanging off of them! LOL!


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Exploit my wife's breast for some ahat DJ's publicity stunt? I think NOT!


----------



## Zulnex (Mar 23, 2013)

I would not like it.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

b.blue said:


> but how about you, are you willing to do that


No I don't need extra attention I get all that I need or want in just my everyday life. Some women need more though and I can respect that. I have friends who post pictures of themselves on FB wearing bikinis because they need the validation that they are attractive. I've been tempted a time or two to join them but I restrain myself. Would having guys "like" my picture really make me feel better about myself? Probably but at what cost? And does it really matter?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

The station plays good music but this show is aimed at the 18-30 year old male demographic. I get the feeling the DJs are playing a role and half the stuff they do is thought up by someone in the marketing department. 
What a wide variety of answers. Interesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Mavash. said:


> No I don't need extra attention I get all that I need or want in just my everyday life. Some women need more though and I can respect that. I have friends who post pictures of themselves on FB wearing bikinis because they need the validation that they are attractive. I've been tempted a time or two to join them but I restrain myself. Would having guys "like" my picture really make me feel better about myself? Probably but at what cost? And does it really matter?


Go for it, Mavash! Right here! Doesn't cost a cent.


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

No I wouldn't be okay with it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't have a husband...BUT...I wouldn't even do it for myself. lol.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

I can understand Mavash's point that SOME WOMEN do it for the validation. My question would be, 'Why don't they do something CONSTRUCTIVE about their low self-esteem instead of acting like attention wh0res for the masses?'

I'm sure in their minds it's all the 'Brad Pitt'-looking guys who are admiring their assets; in reality, it's every wanker on earth (most of whom they wouldn't look twice at) who gets to 'judge' their assets as 'good' or 'ugly'. Meh!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I would guess some women with fake ones want to know how fake they look, whether they pass or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

There are sites where women post pictures of various chest sizes. There is another of women's bellies after giving birth. Yet another is about women at various weights/heights. Im sure there is a site to see how real your fake boobs look too. These sites help women get real about what's normal and what's not. And yes they do help. Posting on a radio site would be about men and attention. I would be okay showing parts of my body on a site for other women. Head or faceless of course. 

I don't because there is plenty out there already to look at without me adding to it.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I love the mother's bodies site.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I would have noooo issues at all with her sharing her cleavage .......... now if she only had cleavage shuuucks


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

gbrad said:


> to show off the assets. If you've got something that looks good, show it off.


Just out of curiosity...do you also throw chum into the water at the beach when you go swimming?


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

JCD said:


> Just out of curiosity...do you also throw chum into the water at the beach when you go swimming?


? I don't get this at all. Not sure what you are trying to say.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't have a problem with society displaying some of its best assets. I think that the real vs. fake could show how distasteful some of the 'fake' really is. Not that there are not tasteful and necessary fakes, due to those who are so flat they're mistaken for transvestites, and those who need reconstructive surgery...but a lot of the fakes are truly ugly and grotesque. I'd be interested in knowing how many people can really distinguish, and what that might mean to those who have paid top dollar and undergone surgery and risk for fakes, just for the looks. 

To me, this kind of contest is like social art. It has a place, and a contest sounds just fine. It will attract real women, not some artists' or plastic surgeon's best of best selections.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

gbrad said:


> ? I don't get this at all. Not sure what you are trying to say.


Chum attracts predators (sharks). WILLFULLY attracting predators to your wife seems short sighted, particularly if she is diffident about the endeavor...and perhaps her ability to resist suave approaches.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

STBX and I used to be exhibitionists, so yes


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

JCD said:


> Chum attracts predators (sharks). WILLFULLY attracting predators to your wife seems short sighted, particularly if she is diffident about the endeavor...and perhaps her ability to resist suave approaches.


Ahh, I understand now. No, not concerned with that.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Well the photos are posted anonymously and there's no way for anyone to contact the women except the station. And you do get put in the running for a $100 gift card for an adult toy store. 
Anyone want to change their answer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd really have to see the pic to make a determination. Link?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

You want me to put up a pic of your wife?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Cleavage yes, bare breasts no. As long as it's no more than she'd normally show when wearing her regular clothes then why not?


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

I wouldn't care if it was just cleavage. 

I highly doubt she would do it though. Maybe that's why I don't care? lol


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm going to find a random pic of cleavage and send it in. I want my gift card!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> I'm going to find a random pic of cleavage and send it in. I want my gift card!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here. Use this one.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

My eyes!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Some things cannot be unseen.


----------



## MysteryMan1 (Nov 4, 2012)

As long as her face isn't in the picture, sure.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

In response to the original question, I'd have to say I'm not sure until I looked into it a little bit more. Does anyone have a link to this radio station's website?

No, I wouldn't mind at all. I'd be delighted, in fact. I hope someday she'll let herself be playful like that. Back in the day, she might have been willing. But websites were just getting started.

EDIT: Correction!!!! Actually, I didn't catch the part about it having an evaluative/comparison/competition aspect to it. No, I wouldn't want to expose her to that, or enjoy that myself in any way.

Now, if you find a site where she can put her unique brand of beauty on display for lovers of beauty and life to admire, then yes, send her the sign-up details.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

sandc said:


> Some things cannot be unseen.


Thank goodness I have an IC appointment scheduled for tomorrow.


----------

